# Pretty Emerald Green Ben Franklin Bottle Wheaton, NJ



## findingoodies (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is another bottle from my small collection, I wish to know info group. It has on the bottom says only wheaton, NJ. Yes the seal of glass goes all the way to the top. On the front of the bottle is the following Benjamin Franklin and a pictures of them. On the other side is the following Glass House, a picture of a factory 1888 and the wheaton millville, NJ. It also has on the bottom a place where a blower disconnect? Dip 1in. rough circle. This is one my favorite ones!


----------



## findingoodies (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is the other side.


----------



## Bluebelle (Oct 22, 2004)

You have a very nice Wheaton reproduction made sometime during the 70's. It comes in a number of different colors, including purple, aqua, amethyst, white, carnival, and ruby. Value on the market is not high, probably around $5-$10 at most. There are lots of them on ebay and other sale sites. I am very fond of Wheaton reproductions and commemoratives myself (hoping the serious diggers here won't snicker at me) because they have such pure colors and nice proportions. Have a couple of cartons full packed away - no display room in my apt. They have all sorts of historical flask reproductions and commemorate everything from folks like Humphrey Bogart and political figures to space voyages. Back in the years they were producers of many, many general purpose bottles of all kinds and sizes. If you are ever in Millville, NJ, visit their Wheaton Villiage glass museum. They have an awesome display of many examples of early American glass and bottles. This website will tell you more about the museum, etc.
 http://www.co.cumberland.nj.us/tourism/wheaton_villiage/


----------



## findingoodies (Oct 23, 2004)

I would like to thank you both. Cheers, Ed


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello,  I was doing a study on 'Wheaton Glass Museum' and clicked on a reference sheet regarding this Ben Franklin Bottle.  The surprise when the antique-bottle.net sheet came up and it show that RED Matthews was viewing this coverage.   Talk about glass windows in an Out House.
 Anyway I am searching for information on "bottles made out of wooden molds".  This is a subject I am working up for other bottle collectors that visit my homepage.  I am amazed!
 http://www.bottlemysteries.com
 RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2008)

DID WHEATON START MAKING ALL THE REPRODUCTIONS IN THE 70s? THAT IS WHEN I STARTED COLLECTING BOTTLES AND WHEN I BECAME AWARE OF WHEATON.DO THEY STILL MAKE BOTTLES? I HAVE ONE I HAVE NOT SEEN BEFORE,IT IS A AMYTHYST REVELUTIONARY WAR LOOKING SOLDER HOLDING A MUSKET.AS I GET POORER WHEATON LOOKS BETTER AS THEY CAN STILL BE BOUGHT FOR LITTLE MONEY AND THEY MAKE NICE WINDOW BOTTLES. OF COURSE THEY CAN NEVER REPLACE OLD GLASS. NICE FLASK BY THE WAY!


----------

